# any good recipes for putting on weight



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

looking for some alternatives for putting weight on my pup. i am fine with his kibble, but need to add things.

anyone used the Satan Balls and or fooled around with the original recipe?

any ideas welcome....

debbie


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought about making the Satin Balls,but dont know if my dog could tolerate all the ingredients especially all the ground beef. he is EPI pos.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i see most of the Satan Ball recipes call for the cheapest hamburg, i wouldn't dare use the fatty stuff, although it might put weight on better, i agree it might cause upset. i am sure you can mess around with the ingredients/
i would probably use the leaner hamb, the oatmeal is ok, not sure i'd use the wheat germ, but you could use brown rice or something, then the eggs. not sre about the vegetable oil in the original recipe, i guess you could start with a small amount and see, and i am not sure i like the molasses in it. just the eggs, some oil, oatmeal and hamb ought to help put the weight on.

debbie


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Psst, they're Satin Balls, not Satan Balls... whenever I read "Satan Balls," I think of Lucifer's.... ah.... uh... you know...









I have made it with ground beef, eggs with eggshells, and oil. I think I have left out the grain before. Mix it with canned mackerel for extra goodness. I would not add anything with wheat, corn, nor molasses. I have used the cheap ground beef, but my dog tolerates fat well.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

woops. the moon IS full, maybe somebody is being pointy eared devil dog today.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I have been giving Mandalay a mixture of this while I am slowly weaning her back onto a partial raw diet since she got sick last November. Since they could not find anything wrong with her, but her poop was icky, I finally convinced the vet to try Tylosin (ok, I told the vet I was going to do it anyway and would like their approval) and all is well now. 

I dont give her as much as they say to give to put weight on, though (I was giving her 1/2 a serving and I am now giving her 1/3 of the recommended serving since she is getting kibble, too). I also leave out the wheat germ when I make it (because I could not find a store with wheat germ) but I put in everything else.

She has been doing great. Poops are great, too. I have been using 80/20 ground beef, which I think is fatty enough. This last time I added in chicken livers. Every couple days I substitute this for some other raw item. (I am REALLY taking this going back to regular raw meat and bones gradually thing overboard I know but I dont want her to get an upset tummy again).


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Why do you think he NEEDS to put on weight?

Even as pups our babies should have a well proportioned body. No fat tummies, please!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

sorry for the spelling people......... i suppose i should at least come up with a recipe for satan balls rather than satin balls. maybe add some devil dogs to it????

anyway, i am all for keeping the guys on the thin side, but my pup 9 months old, is extremely thin. i really would like to see a few pounds extra on him. he is at a gangly stage but i believe he is behind in growth and development due to some worm issues, that hopefully have been cleared up.

debbie


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey - there's Deviled Eggs, why not Satan Balls!









Carbs and fat are the way to go to add weight. Lamb is a very fatty meat, pork and fish are the leanest.

You cuold do just plain oatmeal, cooked, with some ground hamburger or canned mackeral.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

probably what i'll do is just try a small amount of the fatty stuff first, since i don't know how he'll tolerate it. the oatmeal is good, and might use 70/30 hamb. the mackeral is a good idea, but again i will have to start with a small amount. eggs are good also, so i have a starting point, and can just fool around with it.

i really love the deviled egg idea!









debbie


----------

